# 1970 gto



## Jj6742 (Mar 31, 2017)

hi new member from michigan,i recently acquired a 1970 gto that i had a phs ran on it to determine what exactly it is thinking it may be a judge,anyway its is a gto,the previous owner had new quarters put on and had engine rebuilt,currently inside of car is in pieces,many new parts are in boxes and trans is out cuz it needs rebuilt,im thinking of selling and not sure how to come up with a value and if i should have trans rebuilt and put back on or sale as is,which would get me the most money,any and all advise would be helpful


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum. What does PHS say the options were?

Turbo 400, 3spd car, 4spd car?

What original color combo? Vinyl top? Is the dash the typical nightmare that needs replaced?

How much of original drivetrain is still there? condition of interior? 

Are the replaced 1/4 panels, the hip 1/4 panels that there will be a lap joint or weld seem in the 1/4 visible inside the trunk? Or were full rear 1/4's used & flanged at the roof panel, as OEM? That makes a huge difference in pricing, if purpose is to restore to even a halfway nice level. 

'70-72's are what I do... need more info to give you a ballpark price range


----------



## Jj6742 (Mar 31, 2017)

4 speed manual trans,black vinyl cordova top,color pepper green,dash looks ok,all interior parts are there and look original,many new interior parts new in boxes,as far as the quarters i have no idea how to tell the way they were replaced i also dont know how to tell if engine and trans are original numbers matching or not...the phs sais there is a plate on right side of engine that has 2 and last 8 of vin on it,but i dont see it..options,cordova top,safe-t-track,radio p/b,mirr-visor-r,wheels-rally 2,console,pwr brk-disc,grds-dr-edge,4 spd trans,g70ox14 ww fg,tape-stero,mirror-remot,clock-elect,pwr str-var,mats-fl-frt,defog r/wind


----------

